# Typo3 - tt_news: "Keine News in dieser Ansicht"



## boykottke (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 

ich muss mal wieder nerven, die Websuche hilft mir da auch nicht wirklich weiter. Ich bastel gerade an einer Typo-Seite mit tt_news. Auf anderen Seitenw ar das bisher kein Problem, aber hier macht es mir Ärger. 

So versuche ich gerade, eine Listenansicht zu generieren. Im Plugin-Menü habe ich dafür unter "Allgemeine Einstellungen" den Wert "List" angegeben. Als SysOrdner dieser Seite ist der entsprechende Ordner angelegt, in dem die Nachrichten hinterlegt sind. Trotzdem zeigt er mir keine News an, sondern lediglich "Keine News in dieser Ansicht". Witzigerweise: Wenn ich den Wert "Latest" angebe, werden mir tatsächlich auch News angezeigt, auch die Einzelansicht funktioniert.

Das selbe Problem auch im Archiv, wo keine Nachrichten angezeigt werden. 

Nun die große Frage: Wo liegt das Problem? Hatte das vielleicht jemand schon einmal? Wie lässt sich das lösen? 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. 

LG,

Thomas


----------



## Chumper (15. Juli 2009)

Versuche mal Kategorien anzugeben, dann werden die News dargestellt, vll musst du alle Kategorien angeben.

Bzw: Hast du bei Kategoriemodus alle Kategorien ausgewählt?


----------



## boykottke (15. Juli 2009)

hey, 

ich habe es genau anderherum gemacht, so wie es bei den anderen Installationen auch funktioniert hat. Habe den Wert "Zeige alle Beiträge (ignoriere folgende Auswahl)" gesetzt und dann die Kategorienauswahl leergelassen. So funktioniert es auch auf einer anderen von mir gestalteten Seite und hat den Vorteil, dass dabei auch Beiträge angezeigt werden, die keinerlei Kategorien zugeordnet sind. Kommt ja vor, wenn Nutzer nur schnell was posten wollen und die Relations vergessen...


----------



## Chumper (15. Juli 2009)

Meine ich eigentlich auch  unverständlich ausgedrückt, dann wäre ein Fehler, dass du keinen Sysordner ausgewählt hast?

€dit: Habs gerade gelesen, hast du einen screenshot von der Konfiguration?
Evt. hast du Typoscript definiert, was alles zunichte macht?

Vll hast du auch bei "Archiveinstellungen (für LIST Ansicht):" nur archivierte Artikel ausgewählt.


----------



## boykottke (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 

Soweit so gut. Hier das Typoscript (was irgendwie, je länger es dauert und nicht funktioniert, immer größer wird...  )


```
#Pfad zum eigenen Template
plugin_news.templateFile = fileadmin/layout/tt_news_template.html

# Variable pid_list wird leer gemacht
plugin_news.pid_list >

# PID  wird über eine Konstante festgelegt
plugin_news.pid_list = {$pid_list}

#Rekursiv, wenn euere News in Unterordner sind
plugin_news.recursive >
plugin_news.recursive         =     1

#UID der Seite Singleview
plugin_news.singlePid         =     {$singlePid}

#Archive Aktivieren
#UID der Archiveseite
plugin_news {
    archive             =     1
    archiveTypoLink.parameter     =     {$archiveTypoLink}
}


plugin_news {
    _LOCAL_LANG.de {
        goToArchive     = Zum Archiv... 
        preAuthor    = von&nbsp; 
        backToList    = Zurück zu %s 
    }
}

//Subheader Wrap für Single und Latest Ansicht leeren
plugin_news.displayLatest.subheader_stdWrap.wrap = |
plugin_news.displaySingle.subheader_stdWrap.wrap = |
//Die Standard Konfiguration für generalWrap löschen
plugin_news.general_stdWrap>

// Jetzt ist es nötig für den Textbereich die RTE Parsefunc zu setzen!
plugin_news.displaySingle.content_stdWrap.parseFunc < lib.parseFunc_RTE

plugin_news.displayLatest.subheader_stdWrap.crop = 350 | ... | 1
```

Die Variablen sind in den Constants hinterlegt. 

Ansonsten die Konfiguration im Anhang... 

LG


----------



## Chumper (15. Juli 2009)

Ich kann nichts erkennen, was keine Darstellung der News veranlassen sollte.
Ist das Template korrekt hinterlegt?
Hast du den Chache geleert?


----------



## boykottke (15. Juli 2009)

Beides erledigt... Tja... Ich glaub, ich ruf noch mal nen Bekannten an, ob der ne Idee hat. Wenn das was hilft, hinterlege ich die Lösung. 

LG


----------



## boykottke (15. Juli 2009)

Okay, ich habe jetzt einfach mal die Aktivierung der Archive gelöscht und siehe da, es funktioniert. Das kann es am Ende zwar auchnicht sein, aber als Übergang geht es...


----------



## Gast (28. Juli 2009)

Hi,

hab das gleiche Problem. Es funktioniert, wenn man bei den Archiveinstellungen von "Egal" auf "Nur nicht-archivierte" umstellt. Das sieht nach nem Bug in der aktuellen Version aus.

Gruß,

Fabian


----------

